# Remicade Infusions



## mcavanaugh (Oct 29, 2008)

I would like to know if there are any GI offices out there doing remicade infusions in their office? I would also like to know if they do other patients such as infusions for dermatology patients? I believe we should only do patients of record since it is billed" incident to" the ordering physician. Any other thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated!
Sincerey,

Michelle Cavanaugh, CPC
Iowa Digestive Disease Center


----------



## kerileigh (Nov 3, 2008)

We do remicade infusions in the office. we only do GI patients at this time as we are in a small rural area and have limited remicade patients anyway.  I do not see us doing other DX patients because we do not treat them and are not following them for that DX.


----------

